# ESPN on Satellite



## Thane.Strandberg (Jul 9, 2010)

Can someone help me out? I'm trying to find out how to subscribe to ESPC channels here in Egypt. I have OSN, and want to supplement the sports with ESPN. Thanks!


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't been able to find it either. So I will hope someone can enlighten us both.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry cant help.. I dont know what ESPN is


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

It's an all sports channel back from the states.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> It's an all sports channel back from the states.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




that explains it


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Has all those funny sports on the channel that us "Common wealth" countries (diet of Football/soccer, rugby and cricket with tennis and golf thrown in on the side dont quite get)...I think OSN does provides for it, they have fox...maybe just call them? The only other alternative is Dstv transmitted from Johannesburg South Africa which has ESPN. There is people who will do it for you, (needs special dish decoder etc) and it is expensive, (payable in US$ only) but the Dstv sallelite is not supposed to cover Egypt/Tunisia/Algeria/Morrocco, so not legal.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

gerhardme1954 said:


> Has all those funny sports on the channel that us "Common wealth" countries (diet of Football/soccer, rugby and cricket with tennis and golf thrown in on the side dont quite get)...I think OSN does provides for it, they have fox...maybe just call them? The only other alternative is Dstv transmitted from Johannesburg South Africa which has ESPN. There is people who will do it for you, (needs special dish decoder etc) and it is expensive, (payable in US$ only) but the Dstv sallelite is not supposed to cover Egypt/Tunisia/Algeria/Morrocco, so not legal.


Or easier VPN cost 6-7 sterling a month and you get uk and USA channels, my niece been here 2 weeks and every night catches up on corra, eastenders, and emmerdale.
Not tried USA channels as yet, though.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I have a VPN as well which works great. However the channel would have to broadcast online in order to watch them. You would not be Able to watch anything live. I had to get both a VPN and pay a monthly subscription to watch my American football live.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

O/K, seems much easier than my version. 
Enjoy! Had fun last year in Atlanta watching NFL football, never really got to understand it, (the BIG motorcycle type helmets and being offside most of the time made quite an impression on me) but the admosfere in the stadium was out of this world, and I loved those pom-pom girls doing there thing on the sideline. Saw the Braves playing baseball at Turner stadium, and that was great, had a real good time - no pom-pom girls, but the red indian braves theme around the stadium was cool, and I am hooked on those corndogs, must have had at least 10. Hope to check out basketball and ice hockey next time.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

bat said:


> every night catches up on corra, eastenders, and emmerdale.


The one wonders why the youth today are so broken....


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> O/K, seems much easier than my version.
> Enjoy! Had fun last year in Atlanta watching NFL football, never really got to understand it, (the BIG motorcycle type helmets and being offside most of the time made quite an impression on me) but the admosfere in the stadium was out of this world, and I loved those pom-pom girls doing there thing on the sideline. Saw the Braves playing baseball at Turner stadium, and that was great, had a real good time - no pom-pom girls, but the red indian braves theme around the stadium was cool, and I am hooked on those corndogs, must have had at least 10. Hope to check out basketball and ice hockey next time.


You just struck my tummy! Was it a corn dog or a hot dog? The hotdogs at the ballpark, I tell you can't get any better. I'm salivating over here. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am subscribed to Al Jazeera Sports channels and they offer the following channels in addition to their normal broadcasting sports channels.

NBA TV
ESPN
ESPN America
ESPN Classic

I am not quite sure if you have to pay additional costs for it, but I had them included when I renewed my subscription last year.

Hope I was of any help.


----------



## Thane.Strandberg (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Moe,

I can tell you that Al Jazeera has a package for their 9 sports channels plus I think 3 x ESPN channels plus NBA - go to jsc-cards, but 125 Sterling to buy the card, then 60 or so for the channels per year. I like to think that there is an Egyptian service provider.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Thane. I have hotbird and nilesat. I'm confused would it still work or do I have to switch satellite carriers?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Moe599 said:


> You just struck my tummy! Was it a corn dog or a hot dog? The hotdogs at the ballpark, I tell you can't get any better. I'm salivating over here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 Corn dog. We have hotdogs in SA, good ones too, so nothing unusual there, so I wanted a corndog. Loved it!!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Moe599 said:


> Hey Thane. I have hotbird and nilesat. I'm confused would it still work or do I have to switch satellite carriers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 You have to switch, they are on different satelites. I understand you can connect to both, but needs some sort of converter on the decoder to switch from the one to the other. Anyway that is what the Egyptian guy that set mine up told me. If you have OSN you have to be on Nilesat...


----------

